# Anyone used Farnam Super 14?



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

For skin/coats? My breeder recommended it when we picked up Payton. I started Maya on it and have noticed a difference in her coat (much softer), and skin (less scratchy). The primary ingredients are corn and soybean oil, but from what I have read, it seems like most are using a fish oil supplement for coats/skin? So far, neither pup seems to have any issues, and coats are nice, but when I search the forums on this product, I come up empty--so, it has me thinking..........:uhoh:


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

mayapaya said:


> For skin/coats? My breeder recommended it when we picked up Payton. I started Maya on it and have noticed a difference in her coat (much softer), and skin (less scratchy). The primary ingredients are corn and soybean oil, but from what I have read, it seems like most are using a fish oil supplement for coats/skin? So far, neither pup seems to have any issues, and coats are nice, but when I search the forums on this product, I come up empty--so, it has me thinking..........:uhoh:


Because it is a horse product. Corn oil is good for coat because of the heavy Omega 6 content, but unless the Omega 3-6-9 is balanced in the product I wouldn't use it. 

Nupro is a good general supplement, balanced and for dogs.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Because it is a horse product. Corn oil is good for coat because of the heavy Omega 6 content, but unless the Omega 3-6-9 is balanced in the product I wouldn't use it.
> 
> Nupro is a good general supplement, balanced and for dogs.


Thanks for the input. The packaging actually states it is for horses, dogs, and cats, and has specific dosage for each. I will look into the Nupro, and compare.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

mayapaya said:


> For skin/coats? My breeder recommended it when we picked up Payton. I started Maya on it and have noticed a difference in her coat (much softer), and skin (less scratchy). The primary ingredients are corn and soybean oil, but from what I have read, it seems like most are using a fish oil supplement for coats/skin? So far, neither pup seems to have any issues, and coats are nice, but when I search the forums on this product, I come up empty--so, it has me thinking..........:uhoh:


If your breeder recommended it I would stick with it unless its causing an issue. Ive never had any luck with fish oil but I have had luck with pure coconut oil


----------

